# Glare Detail. BMW 320d Msport coupe



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not done a showroom for a while, but as this is a bit different thought I would post. Bit of a play day, new toys and what not. First was just a quick go with the new car pro velvet and denim pads. Used to level the paint to an extent. Not a replacement to wet sanding by any means, but a great tool to get good quick results without the mess. Used with fixer polish

Surface before










During

























Finish after one hit









Ok, so back to the rest of the day, plan was to use the full glare system. For those who don't know, or have asked but never got straight answers, these are long term filling products, used like a glaze but are also the lsp. For paint and glass. The products, knockout, micro and pro









Average defects









































We played about with processes, this is knockout being applied by hand

































And being removed by machine

































Being applied by machine, and removed by hand









The results after one application of knockout and micro

























We left this to cure and wiped the engine bay over

























We then tried applying by machine to the whole car trying to work it into the paint









































Then removed by machine with a glazing pad









































Then got on with dressing tyres and cleaning exhausts

















It was at this point we sat back and checked the finish

























Have to say we were a little underwhelmed, so we got on with applying the first layer of pro polish, again by machine and removed with machine and glazing pad









It was at this point we both agreed the paint took on a far glossier look. Infact, we were pretty astonished at the gloss and finish, and both commented on the flake pop









So the final layer of pro went on after some food, and was buffed. Enjoy the pictures, both inside and outside AND direct sun gun shots. Remember this was an entirely non abrasive system, and in person the results were simply stunning bi hope it shows in the pictures....









































































































































































































































































































Comments and questions welcome. Hope this perhaps shows a different way or train of thought to detailing


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

someones using a lake country pad in the pic showing the pad shapes on the rear quarter :lol:

looks good matt.. any idea on durability of the fillers? 

could be good for when you find a messed up panel with a reading already of 50-60 microns of paint (yes It happens lol.. Ive seen it as low as 40's with clearcoat still on it!)

will need to give the carpro pads a go.. was on the fence with the oznium ones as we discussed earlier.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Twas the large lc pads yes lol. And you are right, thin paint, undecided, I think if the system does even half what it suggests it's the way to go mate. Time will tell of course. I had wanted to top ith reLoad, but decided to just let it be and get kap to monitor it. Was a pleasure to use though mate. And yes, I think you may prefer these pads to the osren ones


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

osren.. thats it lol.. keep calling it oznium... oops. 

look forward to the updates on this one :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

More new stuff to play with eh Matt? You've got some stuff I tells ya 

Must be nice to have that workspace available to play in.....

Heading to your part of the world tomorrow mate, chance of a coffee stop?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> More new stuff to play with eh Matt? You've got some stuff I tells ya
> 
> Must be nice to have that workspace available to play in.....
> 
> Heading to your part of the world tomorrow mate, chance of a coffee stop?


Yeah man just give me a call, if I'm in I will put the gourmet sh!t on :thumb:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

very interesting post!
I´ll have to give it a try to those carpro pads


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome work and finish fellas, stunning :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very interesting results there Matt, worth a look for black Honda paint?.. (that may not be _too_ soft given the PTG readings 

oh, do i see a Flex cable on the wing?..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Yeah man just give me a call, if I'm in I will put the gourmet sh!t on :thumb:


Bl00dy hell, I'd better make sure I've got a tie on then! :lol:

And Kev, don't get him started on Flex's...........:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alxg said:


> Bl00dy hell, I'd better make sure I've got a tie on then! :lol:
> 
> And Kev, don't get him started on Flex's...........:lol:


thought that as soon as I posted that reply 
(he knows Festools are better, deep down :lol


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thought that as soon as I posted that reply
> (*he knows Festools are better, deep down* :lol


True, but he's in denial bless him .

(casts his bait out and waits for the first bite........) :lol:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

stangalang, I want to have your opinion about the heat produced with the denim and velvet pads
they are difficult to work on?

cheers
Jav


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> very interesting results there Matt, worth a look for black Honda paint?.. (that may not be _too_ soft given the PTG readings
> 
> oh, do i see a Flex cable on the wing?..


Nooooooo. Not here kev, you are mistaken. Everything was done to dw spec as required :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jav_R said:


> stangalang, I want to have your opinion about the heat produced with the denim and velvet pads
> they are difficult to work on?
> 
> cheers
> Jav


Yes, more heat than a foam pad, and the polish was spent much quicker than normal (worked a lot harder), but they were easy to use, not grabby, and as long as you keep the pad moving there was no concerns of burning etc. Hth


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks nice Matt! Certainly different but it looks splendid! Cracking job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmmm.... a bit underwhelmed by the finish, not necessarily your work. Of course these are just my thoughts. Certainly looks like you worked hard on it tho!!

Thanks for posting on the new products though!! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kobeone said:


> hmmmm.... a bit underwhelmed by the finish, not necessarily your work. Of course these are just my thoughts. Certainly looks like you worked hard on it tho!!
> 
> Thanks for posting on the new products though!! :thumb:


Yeah I know what you mean. It took a while to get used to the products, and I i still think there is more to be had from them. But I have to say once we started layering the pro polish on it lifted it massively. You can see at the end the clarity and flake pop. Something it had non of initially.

It is worth playing with but I really suggest you wait till the pro goes on before you judge it, it really lifts the finish

The other unknown now is of course durability and water behaviour. If it can be topped though with reLoad/c1.5 or similar, reckon it's a win win


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the glare range is underrated IMO and the micro-polish is one of the best paint cleaners out there, but does contain abrasives. been using it a while now. A great finish you got there, nice work mate


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

GLOSSSSSSS! Thats all i have to say ;-p


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kap01 said:


> GLOSSSSSSS! Thats all i have to say ;-p


True dat :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

assume you'll update this on the durability Matt?..
if so, i'll subscribe to this


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It will be revisited kev yes. I want o see if it beads or sheets like other lsp's, and obviously if durability claims are even half way true lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Matt, glad to see the Glare products getting some use and giving some stunning results


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

great job mate, looks ace!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*quick update*

Picture from the owner in direct sun. Its beading like mad also apparently


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Awsome results matey. 
Bet it looked even better in the flesh.

Top job as ever Matt


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Matt
As people have known for a fair amount of time, I've been using some Glare products for years. I now only use Zero, Infinity plus and Advanced. No micro or knockout or any other products from their range.

I used to do Glare only details alot years ago but now I just use Xpert Ultra, High Tech and 3000 Jewelling Glaze which has abrasives but for cleaning the paint only

Found doing glare only details hard work, prefer to remove the defects with Xpert then enhance the paint with Infinity/Advanced

The durability of the gloss you get with the glare is ultra long lasting but the water sheeting is short I find

These days, a process like Xpert 1000, 1500 and 3000 then Infinity/ and finishing with the Makita BO6030 with a glare black foam pad is awesome.

The flake pop is incredible, amazing that a filler product actually enhances the flake instead of muting them

Infinity is claimed to be twice as thick (in terms of amount of membrane) as Pro Polish and Advanced twice as thick as that.

The only remaining issue with glare is that they are all solvent based products and I prefer water based. Restructure marine in the USA sell products exactly like glare(same chemists I believe) and they have a water based version of pro polish.

I will always prefer to abrasively remove defects but when there is thin paint issues or someone just wants a tidy up of their paint, glare is good to have around

here are a couple of cars we did the full treatment on










I must try the carpro peel removal pads, might be better quality than the osren.

matt - did you get any marring at all from those pads with Fixer?
so far no marring with the osrens on most paints with Xpert but it does take me a little longer to get the peel down to that level as Xpert was designed to be a little softer on the cut but finish best.

zero and infinity shown here
http://infinityauto.com.au/glare-products/other-products/


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey up matt. You dont call you not write lol. 

RE the pads, no no marring at all. We had another play at the weekend and did videos, but for some reason it's gonna take over 200 minutes to download about 3 minute of video. **** that! But they are great, seem to run cooler than osren ones. 

I have the marine restructure also, but still not 100% on it


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Matt,
Impressive results mate.

Hope your well

Steve


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers Steve. You coming up with Kelly to shinearama? You can buy me that beer you owe me, after Kelly of course 

Thanks man hope you are well :wave:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Hey up matt. You dont call you not write lol.
> 
> RE the pads, no no marring at all. We had another play at the weekend and did videos, but for some reason it's gonna take over 200 minutes to download about 3 minute of video. **** that! But they are great, seem to run cooler than osren ones.
> 
> I have the marine restructure also, but still not 100% on it


Hehe yeah I know, I don't post or view this forum much anymore, 
back on autopia again.

wow thats alot of time for 3 mins of video.
chatted with Avi from carpro on skype yesterday and took a look at his denim/velvet pads

the osren pads I have no problems with whatsoever. the pads themselves will get warm before the paint gets too hot. overall though Ive not had any problems with having too much heat. usually the paint is only warm at best. but of course I haven't done any testing with them on soft Japanese isocyanate free paint which have lower heat and friction resistance


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Cheers Steve. You coming up with Kelly to shinearama? You can buy me that beer you owe me, after Kelly of course
> 
> Thanks man hope you are well :wave:


No I'm away that week in Greece, I was going to come up with Kelly, but the dates clashed unfortunately, (gutted).
Your enjoy the course though, Kelly is great at teaching.
I'm sure Kelly will tell you what he's been up to since his open day.

Hope to see you soon

Steve


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

that looks great!!!

seeing a polished and shiny black car sometimes makes we wish I still had mine.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

any updates on this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> any updates on this?
> Thanks in advance


Sorry, hadn't realised anyone had followed this up. Yes, I have seen the car since. The beading dropped off before the filling, the filling had definitely reduced but is still evident when compared to it's original state. Think following this system on thin paints, and topping with a long term coating would make a better over all decision for sure


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

An interesting right up my man. Many thanks for posting.

Does look an interesting system as the pictures show the paint work is transformed without any harsh polishing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> An interesting right up my man. Many thanks for posting.
> 
> Does look an interesting system as the pictures show the paint work is transformed without any harsh polishing.


Yes. And in fairness, the gloss in person was huge. It will be worth trying over corrected paint for a final overall


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Flex-Friend


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I was thinking of what it would be like on corrected paintwork. I'm a big fan if glazes to add that special something but I think this nay bring something immense to already glossy paint.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> I was thinking of what it would be like on corrected paintwork. I'm a big fan if glazes to add that special something but I think this nay bring something immense to already glossy paint.


I will give it a try at some stage and report back :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Many thanks.


----------

